# Sunday smoke revised



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Momma wanted a smoked ham so I smoked her a ham and some ribs.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice!!! The ribs look perfect!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great. Time and temp on the ham, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice job. Ham sangweeshes for a week.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> Looks great. Time and temp on the ham, if you don't mind sharing.


Thanks Guys! On the ham i did 250-275 for three hours until internal temp hit 140-145. It was really good! Nice and juicy!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

The ribs were spot on imo and I wish I would have taken more pics of the ham cause it came out great. Nice and moist with a good smoke flavor. Will be doing another on soon for sure.


----------



## Jctx77092 (Jan 27, 2012)

Try putting some pinapple and chives on that with some honey glaze. RIGHT ON TIME


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Jctx77092 said:


> Try putting some pinapple and chives on that with some honey glaze. RIGHT ON TIME


I do that for the Holiday ham and its awesome but my wife just wanted a good smoked ham.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Those ribs are a work of art! Looks great. Uniformity, smoke ring, glaze, bone separation....perfecto!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow, now that is nice!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks guys they were great and my son loves gnawing on them too!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Great Picture!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

They look outstanding, Great color!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

The boy is too cute!! AAAHHGGGERRR MEAT!!!

Later
R3F


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Ribs and ham look awesome!! And that's a great picture!!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That little feller knows a good rib already.Your life looks good jmack!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

peckerwood said:


> That little feller knows a good rib already.Your life looks good jmack!


Thank you it really is. The lord has really blessed me!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks dang good!!!


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

So what kind of rub is that on the ham?


----------



## meatatarian (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks dang good!


----------

